# Lilac foxes?



## firstmice (Sep 18, 2013)

Please can anyone tell me are Lilac foxes really rare? Difficult to get hold of?

Thankyou  
x


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

I would say no and yes, They would be easy to make as lilac is blue and choc in the same mouse however you would be hard pressed to find someone breeding them if you didn't want to make them. They are a reconised coloir in foxes but I've not seen anyone showing blue foxes let alown lilac ones. I heard some people saying they going to work on blue fox. I've mostly seen the black foxes being shown most then choc foxes.

If u wAnt to make them you can get a choc fox and put it to a blue tan or self. You will likley get black tans but they will carry choc and blue as well as chin.


----------



## firstmice (Sep 18, 2013)

Hello 

Thankyou  So not straight forward then haha :lol:

I love the look of them though so maybe in a few years after I've gained some experience  

x


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

Yeah I like lilac, I hope to take them on in self one day. I've got the foxes in black and choc but with them I want the top to be dark as possible where as I'm asuming with lilac there would be a too light and told dark shade so I can see that being more difficult.


----------



## firstmice (Sep 18, 2013)

I do like the choc and black foxes too


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

I like the black foxes, not keen on the choc to be honist but every bugger carries it. I prefur blue to choc


----------



## firstmice (Sep 18, 2013)

Ah Blue as well ? How many colours can fox come in? Am I right in saying Tans can come in pretty much any top colour?


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

I don't have blue fox myself but like them. Fox is reconised in black, choc, blue and lilac. 
Yep tan comes in any standard colour


----------



## firstmice (Sep 18, 2013)

ooo they all sound lovely 

I can't wait to see lovely mice in the fur


----------

